# Here's the Latest Song I wrote: I Gotta Get Gone.



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

Ceck it out at this link of the latest song I wrote. Copyrighted at the Library of Congress. 

On my channel you will also find other songs I wrote as well as many covers. We did 35 conscerts in my front yard the past two years since NY had everythign locked down. Some if the Concerts are on the channel too.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Good song.


----------

